# Going to look at my 1st diesel



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to look at a 93 f350 7.3 diesel. Don't know much about the diesels, I admit. The truck has under 100K and is in decent cosmetic shape. What should I look for aside from the usual Ford rust issues? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

when you turn the glow plugs on make sure the voltage gauge doesn't "jump"...it should sound smooth, when you tap the gas it should smoothly rev and not sputter...93 i am guessing is a Naturally Aspirated engine (no turbo)...if thats the case i would walk unless you get a killer deal...those old hogs were slow and cumbersome and the one we use to have sure smoked a lot


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Dirt- What would a juming voltage gage indicate?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

other than being a dog and a bit cold natured, they are a hell of an old beast. I have one that has 192000 and is still plugging along. Granted the truck fell apart around it and the motor and tranny are in a different truck, but the motor is still just a good a runner as it ever was, all 180 hp of her(thats at the flywheel). Plus its averaging 18 mpg with a 4.10 rear end and a five speed


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

This will be an IDI, indirect injection diesel, not a powerstroke, those came available in 94, however in 93 a factory turbo was an option so it could be a turbo model. 

I have a 93 naturally aspirated IDI, a couple things to look for are any fuel leaks around the injector pump(which is right in the middle front of the motor), check the injector lines for leaks, pull the dip stick out and check the oil don't be surprised if it's jet black it will get that way normally, if it's brownish/milky that an indication of water in the oil.

Another good thing to do is start the motor and pop the oil fill plug off, you should see a some oil mist come out, this is normal, even a far amount is normal, but if it's pouring out that is an indication of blown by (bad piston rings), look for oil leak around the front crank pulley(this indicated a leaking forward main seal), peak under the truck and look at the back of the motor (for a rear main seal leak). 

But the good thing is the truck has under 100k on it, which is extremely low, I would expect you to find nothing of the above I mentioned. Heck mine has 292k on it and it's still a strong runner.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah- I've heard they run forever but what should I look or listen for mechanically that may indicate a problem?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

the only thing mechanically I would be too worried about is oil leaks, they do tend to use main seals and timing cover seals, can go through glow plugs every couple of years. But other than that there isn't too much to go wrong with the motor cause its all mechanical injection and it doesn't have enough power to hurt itself. And with less than 100k on it, I wouldn't think you would have to worry about the injector pump, though in the near future I would have it gone through and get all the seals replaced in it.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Doakster- Cam. Looking at it tomorrow and I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

FordFisherman;692372 said:


> Yeah- I've heard they run forever but what should I look or listen for mechanically that may indicate a problem?


Check page 3 of this post for a video of the sound of a running one, although this one has a slight hick up as explained in the post as to why.

The voltage gauge is also flickering in this video, this can be an indication of bad glow plugs. I'm kinda going through the same issue with mine right now. I was surprised at how well these guys trucks start in the cold, one guy down to -4  I just bought mine a month ago so I'm still getting used to it compared to my powerstroke, they are similar but very different.

http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20301

I also agree with Camconcrete on his comments.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Doakster;692389 said:


> Check page 3 of this post for a video of the sound of a running one, although this one has a slight hick up as explained in the post as to why.
> 
> The voltage gauge is also flickering in this video, this can be an indication of bad glow plugs. I'm kinda going through the same issue with mine right now. I was surprised at how well these guys trucks start in the cold, one guy down to -4
> 
> ...


As long as she's plugged in
i still carry a can of ether just in case


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

you should be fine...i have no gripes about the truck

ours ran pretty well until the slave cylinder went out in it, that was a little of a pain to replace...it pulled our Takeuchi TL130 fine, its not going to win any races but that isn't what you are buying it for...100K on an old diesel is great, they don't make diesels like they use to so the motor would be the least of my worries with that truck

a jumping voltage gauge most times only means it needs new glow plugs...could also mean something else

we sold our 93 F250 and moved on to a 1997 F250 powerstroke (bosses old truck) which allowed him to get a 2006 F250 powerstroke...

the problem we had with ours is the paint on the hood chipped away real bad, looked like sh*t


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

camconcrete;692394 said:


> As long as she's plugged in
> i still carry a can of ether just in case


Oh boy on the either

I'm a little finiky about being able to start my vehicles in cold weather, and notice in the other thread I posted I ask what's the coldest people have started their trucks in without plugging it in. I was surprised at -4 for one guy.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thats a pretty looking 8N Doakster...i bought one, fixed it up real nice and sold it...i miss that little baby


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

the 92 we had had a bit of a paint problem too, and the slave cylinder is a pain also( just put a new one on a couple of weeks ago) but that motor is now in a 1 ton 96 that started out life as a 5.8L gas. We have pulled everything imaginable with them, and they do just fine, but you won't be winning any races.
My dad's old 88 ton truck had 290000 miles on it and all we did was replace head gaskets at 200000.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Appreciate all the feedback guys. Gotta admit I'm pretty excited about possibly plowing with a diesel after 18 yrs w/ gas plow trucks.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Doakster;692399 said:


> Oh boy on the either
> 
> I'm a little finiky about being able to start my vehicles in cold weather, and notice in the other thread I posted I ask what's the coldest people have started their trucks in without plugging it in. I was surprised at -4 for one guy.


Just a quick shot won't hurt, just as long as you don't hold it down like spray paint.
i have never plugged in my 04 dodge and I bought it new. Just last week I went out to start after it sat a few days and she fired right up and it was 0.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

dirt digger;692402 said:


> thats a pretty looking 8N Doakster...i bought one, fixed it up real nice and sold it...i miss that little baby


Thanks, I've slowly been rebuilding different parts of it and keep running it, it has a sherman hi/lo trans in it too, I've had it up to about 30mph, scary!! The pic in the avatar is will my half tracks on, but I just ordered a set of Ice/forestry chains similar to skidder chains for it that I'm going to run this winter.

Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

and if you are scared to use ether, you can use WD40 too. It tends to lubricate better than ether. Ether does tend to dry out the cylinder walls cause it burns so hot and fast


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

camconcrete;692412 said:


> Just a quick shot won't hurt, just as long as you don't hold it down like spray paint.
> .


I like to think of ether like crack, one you take some you have to keep hitting it. Just that little shot raises the cylinder pressure to the roof in a engine that already has high cylinder pressures, easy to do damage in that situation. Either is an excuse to get an engine running that has other issues.

To each his own, but either is any diesel is a no no, and an IDI will start up if the GPs are set up correctly.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

FordFisherman;692411 said:


> Appreciate all the feedback guys. Gotta admit I'm pretty excited about possibly plowing with a diesel after 18 yrs w/ gas plow trucks.


It will be a big difference, big difference in torque as well.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

as long as you don't do what i did with my old IH tractor...turned over in the cold and nothing...so i shot ether in there, still nothing...little more....well i did this a few times until i realized my dumb a$$ forgot to bump the throttle lever up to the "start" position...(too cold for my brain to work i guess)

needless to say when i did this that baby shot from 0 RPM to redline pretty darn fast...made some awesome looking black smoke though

Fordfisherman grab some pictures of the truck if you don't mind...a way to check if the slave cylinder is going is to have the thing running, push the clutch in and put it into reverse, if it goes easily then you're good...if it doesn't want to go then you might have some problems...the good thing about that particular truck...assuming it is a 5 speed, is that if the clutch does go you can unplug the clutch relay and drive it pretty easy without the clutch..assuming you don't have to stop


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

I am not real crazy about ether either, but there are instances where you may need it. My old 7.3 is my work truck and it may sit on a job site for 12-14 hours at a time where there is no place for it to be plugged in, so I got the ether just so I don't get stranded or crank on it till the batteries or dead. and to date, between my dad and I we have had six diesel pickups, farm equipment, and our construction equipment, and no major mishaps to date....... knock on wood, and hardly any of them ever got plugged in. but you are totally right, most people just keep hitting till the motor scatters


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirt- Its an auto trans- I know what your gonna say- I'm hoping it s the C-6 but its probably the AOD or E4OD. We'll see. Truck will be a back-up or I may run it and use my gas 350 as back-up. But all thats down the road a piece.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

FordFisherman;692444 said:


> Dirt- Its an auto trans- I know what your gonna say- I'm hoping it s the C-6 but its probably the AOD or E4OD. We'll see. Truck will be a back-up or I may run it and use my gas 350 as back-up. But all thats down the road a piece.


It should be E40D

Sound good deal


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup should be an E4OD, 1989 and back are C6s specific for a diesel


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Transmission, if its not a rebuilt, is going to be the weak link IMO. What do you think?


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Take a few minutes and watch these 4 consecutive videos about what to look for in buying a used Diesel truck. Its aimed towards power strokes but really apllies to all diesels. Very detailed and informative. http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/PSD_common/used_PSD/used_PSD.asp


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

FordFisherman;692480 said:


> Transmission, if its not a rebuilt, is going to be the weak link IMO. What do you think?


You could swap C6 or ZF5 in that


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Evan528;692599 said:


> Take a few minutes and watch these 4 consecutive videos about what to look for in buying a used Diesel truck. Its aimed towards power strokes but really apllies to all diesels. Very detailed and informative. http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/PSD_common/used_PSD/used_PSD.asp


Oh boy Mr. Powerstrokehelp himself....no offense but I can't stand listening to that guy and some of the information he states is just wrong and idiotic.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

haha anoying yes.... but seemed to be pretty damn thorough in what to look for. I ran across his website while browsing a ford truck forum.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Evan528;692624 said:


> haha anoying yes.... but seemed to be pretty damn thorough in what to look for. I ran across his website while browsing a ford truck forum.


he does put out a lot of information, some is useful for the average person but a lot of it is just not right.

Like stating "the 6.0 and 7.3 are completely different and the 6.0 might as well be a 12v dodge when compared to the 7.3"

I could probably use one hand, maybe two hands to tell the major differences between the two.

Or then he talks about the guy who brought his truck in on lack of power, the truck had a broken turbo shaft, and he stated the guy must have had a "1200hp western diesel(who is no longer in buisness) chip in it or something"......that's about the dumbest thing I've heard.

Or when he goes on and on about how high power kills motors and transmission, but then goes out a builds a truck with nitrous and propane, any one who knows a 7.3 will not put propane on one, he probably did it on a truck that has PMR connecting rods too, I wonder how long he'll scratch his bald head when the rods exit the block.

He praises SCT tuners, which are good but there are much better options for a 7.3

One of my favorite one is he fuel mod which consists of drilling out fuel passages, seriously do the research and find out do fuel mods with out drilling out passages before you post a video about it.

Ok I'm done going off now...sorry, had to rant a little bit. Like I said some of the information is useful, I'll admit the what to look for in a used truck videos does have some good info in it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hey fordfisher i don't know anything about autos in anything quite honestly...the only auto "work truck" i have ever driven is our 2003 F550...everything else is a 5,6,8LL, or 10 speed

i think you will quickly start to use your gas as a "back up rig".....until diesel price goes up...you will be amazed at the power increase...and if you think that is good in a non-turbo switch to a turbo and the oil-burning crowd has inherited a new life long member, you'll never buy another gas rig


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that 93 may have a C-6 in it, but it is very doubtful unless it was ordered with it. by 93 the C-6 was not the standard trans, but an option that was not not ordered very often.


try to start the truck cold. if it has cold starting issues, the owner is going to fire it up before you get there to make sure it starts. 

on a cold engine, you want to cycle the glow plugs once. if it is real cold out, cycle them 2 times, then try to start it with the fuel pedal at 1/2 to 3/4.


if it starts and then dies, and needs to crank for more than 1 minute before starting again, it has air leaks in the fuel return circuit that will need tending to. this is not a big deal. 

the glow plug light should stay on for about 10-11 seconds. 

also ask if the glow plugs have ever been changed, and if they were, what type was installed. 
autolite and champion glow plugs swell the tips, and sometimes the heads have to be pulled off the engine to get those garbage glow plugs out. wellman and bosch plugs are not much better
the only glow plugs to use in the 7.3 are the MOTORCRAFT/BERU ZD-9's

ask if the sca levels were checked, and if anything has been added to the coolant


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

be sure to check to oil pan, very common to rust through


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Will do- thanks guys


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

hangnail;692784 said:


> be sure to check to oil pan, very common to rust through


i have owned 6 of them, with my 88 as the oldest, and never ever heard this before. the new powerstrokes, yes. but not the idi's.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

*update*

Looked at the truck- it runs like a top- but the rest of the truck needs alot of TLC. I'm not sure that I can get it cheap enough to make the deal work. Gonna run some numbers and possibly make an offer.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i love my 92 IDI,mine starts below zero no issues at all.but with 220,000 on her i try to keep her plugged in.i also dont push the throttle until after i get oil pressure,just my personal preference.mine is getting as stated above,body is falling off around the engine/tranny.the E4OD arent bad,alot of there issues are simple adjustments to the FIPL,(throttle position sensor)and the connections on the right side behind the tin cover need to be kept clean.mine will throw a code if i put it into reverse and mash the throttle hard without letting the reverse clutch fill with oil,to solve this i simply push into the pile,move the shifter to reverse,and let the oil psi build while i raise the plow.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

FordFisherman;692411 said:


> Appreciate all the feedback guys. Gotta admit I'm pretty excited about possibly plowing with a diesel after 18 yrs w/ gas plow trucks.


You have a 96 f350 PSD in your sig. PSD=Power Stroke Diesel I thought


----------

